# Your 5 Car Wish List



## Pete McKay

OK, here's the rules;

1. It has to have been a real model release, not a car you wish you would have seen released. Whenever possible include the box art link.

2. It doesn't have to be one that you have built, just one that you'd like to do.

3. Importance in no particular order.

OK Class, begin.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Pete's Fav 5*

1. AMT's 1970 Coronet Super Bee Pro Street. A case of them would do nicely.










2. MPC's MAG Milner Dragster.










3. Revell's 1/16th scale Beebe and Mulligan Dragster. I have one, I want more. 










4. AMT's Race Car Transporter Trailer. It would be nice to have the Canepa Kenworth too, but if not, just as good.










5. AMT's Edsel Pacer. Why? Bcause nobody else had the guts to do one. And they make great street rods.










There ya go, that's my five.


----------



## 440 dakota

fun thread Pete 

I love all the old Revell kits with opening features 


this one appeals to my love of DOH and also a decent wrecker kit,suprised it hasn't been out yet all the other cars have been/are tooling must be gone(not me in pic was borrowed from ebay) 



my first real fast car was a 69 Road Runner and this kit has the best body proportions,chassis were a little crude but Jo-Han was awesome



this team and car not required but the truck would be awesome and sells for huge $$$ when you can find em 




and this chassis kit always fancinated me and I had a broken up built junkie one a few years ago but tossed it,big mistake high hundreds to over a g now 





if you would have allowed 6 the MAG dragster would have made my list as well that kit is loooooong overdue for reissue,had one as a kid,also full body funnycars Dart and early Charger come to mind


----------



## scottnkat

I agree - fun thread. I used to have that Budweiser kit myself (wish I still had it). Anyway, here's my list:









I have wanted a 250 GTO for a long time, but I have just never been able to get one. 









I used to have a Pantera (the Tilt version) a long time ago, but the store where I bought it also had this kit. I couldn't afford this kit then and would love to get it someday. 









This is one where I had seen it in the store, but it was gone by the time I got back there and I hadn't seen it much at all since. 









This has gotta be one of my all time favorite cars. Always wanted one, but never got one.









Finally, the DBR9 is just plain sexy - I have always had a soft spot for the Aston Martins.


----------



## Rondo

This is a start. 












Revell should really reissue this double kit.










Classy muscle.










Purty!










I've got several old Cherry Bombs but I don't have this original box art which was outstanding.










The Lug Bug was a silly kit and is now like hen's teeth. I'm thinking of cloning it using the Deal VW Van.


----------



## 440 dakota

welcome back Scott its been awhile,everything go ok with the wedding ?

Rondo ooohhhh yeah Cosmic Charger,isn't the Fiat avalible in a tin right now ??


----------



## Rondo

AMT has their Double Dragster out again and I think it has done pretty well for them. Don't think Revell has ever reissued theirs though. One is on ebay for $349 Buy It Now. And of course I slaughtered one years ago.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I second that Ron,......"Hello Scott",...Good to see yeah dude, How's the Family my friend....

And Your 5 Car Wish List Is it ??? HUMMMMM..yep there are Plenty still out there I would like to have for sure, But to chose only 5 of them WILL BE HARD FOR ME,...I may have to pass on this one as well, I have most all I wonted now,...lol..But anyway,....I Ran out of time tonight on this one as well, TALKING ON THAT PHONE,... 
so I will have to post my list Tomorrow After work on 5 of the ones I think fit the best here in my mind.., .....But I see a few now Already on the other list I LIKE VERY MUCH as well,....lol.....


".......... *"I MEAN I WONT THEM ALL".....*lol...lol...And I wont stop tell I have them as well....lol...lol




*Ian*


----------



## Zombie_61

Only 5...only 5...only 5...only 5...only 5...okay, I'll try.


















^ '39 LaSalle Hearse and '37 Packard Ambulance by Aurora. Originally released in 1965, 1/32 scale.










^ The Laramie Stage Ghost by Pyro. Originally released in 1970, 1/16 scale. Who doesn't love skeletons?










^ The Amazing Moon Mixer by Revell. Originally released in 1970, 1/25 scale. I love weird little designs like this.










^ Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's Tweedy Pie by Revell. Originally released in 1963, 1/25 scale. I hear rumors occasionally that Revell has plans to reissue this kit, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## mopar marv

Sorry folks,I'm kinda computer challenged so I haven't mastered posting photos,etc... yet.

But here is my wish list

number one by far is the Johan Gold Cup Series [#GC-1064] '64 Dodge Full Drag Kit or Funny Car [ I have the car and the box but all of the funny car parts were MIA when I found the kit at a garage sale nearly thirty years ago]

number two- I'm not sure of the manufacturer but I'm sure a few seasoned builders like myself remember the Hurst Hemi Underglass Cuda kit

number three- Monogram's Lil Coffin

number four- Johan's Haulin' Hearse[mid sixties Caddy hearse with 4 wheel drive and dual injected Hemi engines]

number five- again I can not remember the manufacturer[possibly IMC or MPC] but I'd love to see it re-issued. The Malco Gasser '67 Mustang[I have a re-re but its got a '64-'66 front clip and the wrong rims/tires,etc....]


I would also second 440dakota on the Johan '69 Runner,I have two and it is the very best Runner body I have ever seen in small scale.


----------



## Pete McKay

Elton John in a space suit mixing cement on the moon. Nice.

A lot of these kits I have never seen before...excellent!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Like Pete, I'll take a few of therse: 

Clear bodied Richard Petty Charger:

Clear bodied Ford J Car. One of the first models I ever built.

Ramchargers Dragster and transporter truck that my wicked, evil and mean step mother threw away.
Good thing I'm not still bitter all these years later.

Dodge Adventurer Pickup truck model:


----------



## Pete McKay

The dragster is still available at V8 Models, the stretched Deora though, that's a new one on me.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Dodge Adventurer Pickup truck model:




.....lol...*Mo*, ....Now that a kit my friend,..I have to go find this thing *A.S.A.P,* .....I don't care what it darn thing cost me as well, 
*IT'S WORTH EVERY FREENEIN PENNY*,..... *"Nice"* .... *Hey Ron....*lol,.. I have a job for you may Blood Hound seeking friend, *YOU KNOW THE DRILL*...lol








*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

How about this one Ian:










Would you believe....$10?

http://www.fastrakhobby.com/catalog...=3331&osCsid=21e970ed92ae8579a6b0df072b15c638


----------



## 440 dakota

Rondo your right sorry didn't notice that is the Revell one didn't even knew it was out there 

Ian even has a dirtbike in the back,nice kit got one I started years ago


very close requires your gold card 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1975-Dodge-...655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519aeb2107


----------



## Ian Anderson

That one is nice Pete, and freekin Dirt Cheep,...."NOT THE SAME KIT" !!, but Nice, I will pick one up anyway, Lots One could do with that truck, Would look great SLAMED,....
I have THREE small truck coming You wont believe the stuff I found in the nect lot of 30 kits,...Just you wait,....lol...lol..You will be Impressed, "BIG TIME"





*Ian*


----------



## SteveR

I had each of these, except for the Aston & Astro. Man, I'd love to see 'em re-released.














































Nice choices, guys!


----------



## scottnkat

440 dakota said:


> welcome back Scott its been awhile,everything go ok with the wedding ?


Thanks for the welcome back. The wedding did happen, but nothing went right. It was seriously like something out of a movie. If you wanna know how it went, read on, my friend.

We had to travel 3 hours to get to the town where the wedding was to happen. Kathi (my wife) and I were planning on leaving around 3:00 in the afternoon on Thursday as the wedding was to occur Friday morning at 8:45 am. We were going to meet our son and his fiance at the hotel and spend the night there visiting with them. Well, we got a late start and didn't reach the hotel until almost 10pm and the kids weren't there yet, even though they did leave on time. They finally rolled in around 10:30 and we found out what happened. 

Their car had broken down on the way to the hotel. Her father was on his way to the hotel as well, so Katie (our son's fiance) called her dad to let him know that the car had broken down and asked if he wouldn't mind picking them up and taking them to the hotel. Well, Katie's new step mom (whom she refers to as "the evil step-hooker") decided that it would then be a good time to go shoes shopping, so Katie's father did not pick them up. Luckily, a nice motorist stopped and helped them out and got them on their way. 

After visiting for a bit, we retired to our rooms. We set the alarm and called the front desk to request a wake up call - after all, we don't wanna be late for the wedding. We then went to sleep. Well, the wake up call never came and the alarm was (apparently) broken, so we didn't wake up until 10 minutes to 9 the next morning - late for the wedding. We rushed and got dressed and at least made it for the pictures. 

Well, now it's time to head out, so Kathi and I start the long drive home. We got home fine, but we still had stuff to do. I drop Kathi off at the church where the reception will be, then head out to the airport to pick up my friend Bernie. It takes an hour to get the airport, so I am starting to feel a little rushed - after all, the reception starts in just a couple of hours. 

Bernie's flight comes in late, so she was delayed getting in. The plane finally lands and she gets off. We then go through to wait for the luggage. When we get the luggage, it is broken, so she has to file a claim for the broken luggage. Finally, we head out of the airport back to our home town for the reception. 

On the freeway, however, there was lots of traffic. It is, after all, Friday afternoon now and there was an accident. The reception starts at 6pm and we get to our house at quarter til 6. I bring Bernie's stuff in and rush upstairs to get my tux on. I let Bernie know that I am leaving for the reception and I'll see her there. 

I finally walk into the church all ready for the reception at 5 after - not too bad. Turns out that I needn't have rushed so much - the best man wasn't there yet. Turns out that he had gone home after the wedding and started to drink. He passed out and missed the whole reception. The reception went very well. My wife and her sisters took care of all the decorations and food and they did great. Finally, the night winds to a close and it's time to end. 

Jimmy (our son) and Katie wave goodbye to everyone intent on spending their first night alone in their new apartment. Well, it turns out Katie's mom (her real mom, not the evil step-hooker) and her two brothers were planning on driving home after the reception. But, they realized that they were tired and decided that it would be best to sleep at Katie's new apartment then go home in the morning. Jim and Katie ended up spending their first night alone with her mother and her brothers. 

Saturday morning comes along and Jimmy loads up the car. They are going to drive down south for a few days or so for their honeymoon. They get an early start and hit the freeway ready to enjoy their time alone. However, the car had other ideas. After a few hours, the car died. So here they are stranded in the desert (we live in Utah) on a Saturday when all the auto service centers are closed. They call a tow truck to tow them to the next town and drop the car at a shop. They book a hotel room and try to enjoy the rest of the weekend. Monday morning, they explain their issues to the mechanic at the shop and he gets their car all fixed up the same day. Instead of heading off to finish the honeymoon, however, they head home. After all, the money for the honeymoon was just spent on the car and hotel. They made it home safe and finally got to spend time alone in their new apartment.


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian....slammed? Lift that thing to the MOON and throw some 4X4 running rear under it!!!


----------



## 440 dakota

wow your right you need a screenwriter,sounds like it turned out good in the end and as upsetting as it all must have been hopefully the kids are happy and maybe someday they can laugh bout it


----------



## Ian Anderson

...Sounds like we Missed out Scott, I love a GOOD ADVENTURE,...lol....lol...Sounds like a Steve martin Movie to me,..."FOR SURE",..lol.lol..lol, Wonder who we could get to play the Mother In Law,...lol....lol..


OK Pete, Slam the Front Jack The Back,."WE GOT A DEAL"....No, More then likely I would have Raised it as well, But it would be cool Either way really...



*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Say it ain't so Ian! You can't slam that four wheel drive pickup! LOLOL !


----------



## Zombie_61

Pete McKay said:


> Elton John in a space suit mixing cement on the moon. Nice.


Yeah, how 'bout that? The figure on the box art isn't part of the kit though, just the car...er, truck...er, uh, whatever it is. I likes me some "oddball" showrods as much as good ol' classic American iron. :dude:


----------



## Ian Anderson

"ROCKET MAN"....lol..No Doubt..






*Ian*


----------



## mopar marv

Darn it,I completely forgot about the Ramchargers Rail and the Transport truck! They were awesome. 

But my sainted mother tossed it and the rest of my collection in the garbage a few weeks after I left home in 1973. 
My younger brother managed to squirrel away the last kit I built before I split. My Amt '40 Ford Coupe,I still have the beast today.

And the Ford J-Car was a real beauty that I would love to add to my collection again. 

Man this thread is making me feel old but it is really cool seeing some of these old kits again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ

I'd like to see the 1966 Barracuda. I remember having it when I was a kid, and a friend has the real thing, which I drool over each time he takes it out. You can find it on Ebay, but I won't pay the prices they want.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

NTRPRZ said:


> I'd like to see the 1966 Barracuda. I remember having it when I was a kid, and a friend has the real thing, which I drool over each time he takes it out. You can find it on Ebay, but I won't pay the prices they want.


I combined the old MPC 69 Barracuda with the Hurst Hemi Under Glass Barracuda to build a model of the '66 that I sold about 16 or so years ago. The wheels and tires, if I remember correctly, came from the Revell 32 Ford that is black on the box top. Hope ya'll like it.

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

1968 Dodge Coronet..like the one used in this contest back in 1968:










*Check out the cover, a cool interview with "DOM Prudhomme".....:drunk:*


or maybe, a Tarantula:












Just too many choices out there.


----------



## Ian Anderson

That 1968 Dodge Coronet is *BAD TO THE BONE*, CJ,.......
"I never seen Anything like it im the hole of my life"




*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

I used to have the T'rantula - I loved that car


----------



## mopar marv

71 Charger 500 said:


> I combined the old MPC 69 Barracuda with the Hurst Hemi Under Glass Barracuda to build a model of the '66 that I sold about 16 or so years ago. The wheels and tires, if I remember correctly, came from the Revell 32 Ford that is black on the box top. Hope ya'll like it.
> 
> Mo


Like it? Heck no,I love it. Its awesome!!!!
With the right background you would swear it was the real deal. Nice work man!!


----------



## Schwinnster

Wow! Lots of cool stuff here..... Like Marv, said, making me feel old, but also really cool re-living my childhood a bit. Thanks for posting up those covers CJ-- I very specifically remember having that Oct '68 "Car Model" mag with that awesome 'Dodge Fever' build on the front Let's see..... I was about 15 at the time.

As for my 5...... like CJ said, too many choices, but....








... I remember growing up, and seeing some of the (then) early Monograms like this one, and ALWAYS wanted to get it, or the Long John 'dragster'. Finally got this '32 off the 'Net-- only cost me $36 Planning on building it straight out of the box-- the way I would have when I was a kid.

Maybe like a lot of us, when they made the 'Big T', *I* wanted one too, but maybe was just happy to dream about it instead-- I probably thought, _"Yeah, that'll never happen. It probably isn't real anyway! They don't make model cars that big!"_ Well, I got 'mine' a few years ago, and it's on the shelf:thumbsup:

For some strange reason, I always wanted one of the 40 Ford pickups or panel delivery. I'm pretty much over that now

Do remember having the Tarantula, and I'm pretty sure I had the Li'l Coffin- which I wouldn't mind having again-- Oh Man, how about a *BIG Li'l Coffin-- in 1/8 scale? * I think I could go for _that_!

Really wouldn't mind seeing this in kit form...








LOL! 41 Chevy Flatbed Chicken hauler LOL! I pass it on my way to my parents house. 

Great thread Pete-- Thanks for starting it


----------



## 71 Charger 500

mopar marv said:


> Like it? Heck no,I love it. Its awesome!!!!
> With the right background you would swear it was the real deal. Nice work man!!


Thanks Marv!


----------



## Zombie_61

Schwinnster said:


> Really wouldn't mind seeing this in kit form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! 41 Chevy Flatbed Chicken hauler LOL! I pass it on my way to my parents house.


Except for the chicken, it shouldn't be too hard to kitbash/scratchbuild one. '41 Chevy pickup kit, some styrene for the flatbed and reinforced frame, aftermarket/kitbashed tires and wheels, homemade/custom decals for the signage...it could work.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"COCK A DIDDLE DO"* ....lol...lol...I kind of like the chicken my self, It could be done as well,..AND SHOULD BE,.....Dont ask me why...lol..lol..lol...I just wonted to say That first line is all,..lol...lol..




*
Ian*


----------



## mr-replica

Sometime in the late 60's or 1970-1971, IMC made a Dodge COE (not the L-700 mold Lindberg now has), but I think it was called L-1000 or something. It was a tractor similar to the Chevy and GMC Astro 95. I saw the kit only once in a small family owned store where I grew up. It was $5.00 and all I had was $2.00. I have yet to meet anyone who has ever heard of this 1/25th kit, but I did see it and still remember the box art and that it was IMC. I'd love it if they'd locate the molds and re-release that one.


----------



## mr-replica

Highest on my wish list for new tooling would be any 1960's Dodge half ton pickup kits, none were ever made in 1/25th scale. Also 1967-1972, 1973-1979 Ford half ton pickups, again, none were ever produced. AMT did make 1975-1979 Ford pickups, but they were F-350 full tons and very difficult to modify into half tons.


----------



## harristotle

mr-replica said:


> Highest on my wish list for new tooling would be any 1960's Dodge half ton pickup kits, none were ever made in 1/25th scale. Also 1967-1972, 1973-1979 Ford half ton pickups, again, none were ever produced. AMT did make 1975-1979 Ford pickups, but they were F-350 full tons and very difficult to modify into half tons.


Have to agree with you on the 67-72's, would love to see those made!


----------



## SteveR

mr-replica said:


> Sometime in the late 60's or 1970-1971, IMC made a Dodge COE (not the L-700 mold Lindberg now has), but I think it was called L-1000 or something.


Interesting. According to these sites, the LVT-1000 was never released. Hmm ... weird that you saw it. It would be a nice kit.

http://cs.scaleautomag.com/SCACS/forums/t/86588.aspx
http://www.moparmax.com/columns/magnante/vi_2-2.html
http://www.moparmax.com/columns/magnante/vi_2-3.html


----------

